# Taos



## Pedal to the Metal (May 18, 2019)

I haven't been here in 20+ years, curious about camping/squatting close to town in Taos. I know the Mesa is wide open, just wanting to explore town a little. Any stories, suggestions?


----------



## Taylor Werner (May 26, 2019)

I don't know what you mean by 'close,' but there's a beautiful, tranquil, free campground just past arroyo seco, in the opening of the ski valley. It's the first campground on the right and I thiiiink it's called lower hondo. It's a short hitch to town, or you could even walk, if you're a beast. You could *definitely* walk into seco. There are usually a few people camping out there, and I've had luck just hitching rides with my neighbors, but also, I've had no trouble being left entirely alone. If you go, kiss it for me! I miss that place so much.


----------

